# Where is my uber1099 at?



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

i got my Lyft 1099 yesterday & still waiting on Uber 1099...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber mailed mine last year.
Nothing yet.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------

